# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Help with Mid-Cycle Blood Results - Estradiol too high!!!

## miketaguiam15

Just got the results for my mid-Cycle blood extraction done after 5 weeks on cycle. Lab didn't inform me about their machine detection limit of 15 ng/mL for Total Test so I wasn't able to get the exact value for total test.

Anyway, what's really apparent with this results is the too high of estradiol. Any help with this? Still deciding which to get between Aromasin and Adex and I'm hoping the results will help me decide with dosing. I can only get either 1mg Adex or 25mg Asin in capsule form so I can't take lower than that at a time.

Anyone also notice anything else I should worry about? TIA

----------

